# Therapist showing movies for a counseling session?



## wilted_flower

Is this normal? My husband and I went to our first ever marital counseling session and the therapist asked us if we wanted to do this program. Of course, at this point it's pretty desperate. So we said yes. 

She asked us a few short questions, and then proceeded to play a movie for 35 minutes. It was kind of cheesy, made back in the late 80's or early 90's... Then she said that we would have "homework" to do, and there were five more sessions (consisting of 5 more movies). 

Is this normal? How is this any different than just purchasing a home therapy treatment? I guess I was just expecting more...talking and work from her part, not just throwing in a movie to the VHS. Seems a little weird. 

We're going to find somebody else, but I just thought this was odd. Have other people experienced this?


----------



## Chris H.

I would not expect to pay for a "counseling session" while watching a movie. It would be more appropriate if the therapist had given it to you to bring home to watch in my opinion. Or, asked you to show up early to watch the video before the session.

Regardless though, if the therapist disclosed that this would be part of the "counseling session" before you entered into a fee agreement, then it doesn't sound so strange or unethical.

I know there are plenty of outpatient treatment centers who regularly show videos as part of their treatment for drugs and alcohol. I wouldn't think it's as common with marital therapy.


----------



## stalemate

wilted_flower said:


> Is this normal? My husband and I went to our first ever marital counseling session and the therapist asked us if we wanted to do this program. Of course, at this point it's pretty desperate. So we said yes.


Did she explain that this "program" involved viewing videos during your sessions? This sounds really odd to me. I don't think I would pay live therapy rates for video therapy.


----------



## less_disgruntled

This sounds like an ethics breach to me. Find out what agency supervises him and report him. It's one thing when a counsellor is bad at counselling. It's another when he's billing you and your ins.co. without providing services.


----------

